# Racing Pigeon from Alabama US turns up in Melbourne



## Kadee (Jan 15, 2021)

This brave pigeon has apparently traveled all the way from the US to Australia , its believed it may have hitched a ride on a cargo ship.
He is ruffling a few feathers at the moment as Australian officials want the man who found the pigeon to catch it so they can destroy it ..just in case it has any diseases 
https://www.news.com.au/technology/...k/news-story/9b8c6fed090bbfb142af71a9dcb35a95


----------

